
A Pure-CSS Approach to Tabs (2014) - rfreytag
http://trevan.co/a-pure-css-approach-to-tabs/
======
arunitc
This breaks the browser back button since each click on the tab heading is a
hyperlink

~~~
rajangdavis
Which browser are you using? I am using Chrome and the back button worked as
expected.

This is a neat little hack!

~~~
bobwaycott
Mobile Safari back button was borked by this.

------
cobalt
Another approach is to use hidden radio buttons and labels

